# skim woodden panel



## P.E.I.Taper (May 4, 2015)

Can you mud over old wood panel? they want me to brown bag it. i will i just wont warranty, because i have never heard of it before. anyone ever do this? does it work, contractor says it works great. i just dont want to get burned! aint scared of no brown bag90!


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

It works fine. I like to plaster weld it first, then base and top coat.


----------



## P.E.I.Taper (May 4, 2015)

Thank you! 

http://www.amazon.ca/Larsen-Plaster-Bonding-Agent-Gallon/dp/B00AP59BM8

Would this work? plaster weld is not common here, would weldcrete work?


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

Dam thats a lot of $ for plaster weld. I dont see why weldcrete would'nt work.


----------



## MUDBONE (Dec 26, 2011)

Make sure its good and tight.Ran across a job not along ago where someone had skimmed coated over and it had hairline cracks like a road map all across it.Too much movement my guess.


----------



## eazyrizla (Jul 29, 2010)

the wood gran will come thru. unless sealed with oil based.


----------



## P.E.I.Taper (May 4, 2015)

Would this work? If not? Amazon it is!


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

I dont know if that will work. I would go with the plaster weld.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

johnmeto said:


> Hey, Yes this will work I suggest you to go in the same way and you will get the things right for sure.
> 
> Contractor Quotes


......:whistling2:


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Have done it before with success. Usually just throw 1/4" rock over it though.


----------

